# Hall Table



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I am building a small hall table for the wife. I do have a question about a drawer. On the face frame, do I cut the opening for the inset drawer...? Or should the face frame be separate pieces. Hopefully it will look something like the photo...with the exception of the one I am making will have one drawer, not two. Thanks guys...


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

In the past I've gotten the best looking results by cutting (with a good quality thin kerf table saw blade) the top and bottom frame parts away from the center, then cutting the drawer face(s) from the center section. Glue what is left of the center section to the top and bottom rails and you'll have a perfect square opening for the drawer face. Start with a board oversized by the saw kerfs and any jointing you'll be doing to the parts. You'll need to trim the drawer face a little to clear on top and bottom edges. 

4D


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks, ill give that a try...


----------



## Jory (Feb 19, 2012)

I second the recommendation. I did the same thing making a similar hall table out of Koa. The wood was very pricey and had a pretty grain. By using this technique the grain flowed naturally across the frame and the drawers. The nice thing about this technique is that it is really the easiest way to make it and, as said in the earlier suggestion, the pieces left for the drawer front are exactly right.


----------

